# REVIEW Fischer Watea 101



## snoseek (Jan 22, 2010)

Not enough reviews on this site. We all have differnt stuff. Lets get started!

I've had these skis for a while and will admit I am just now starting to use them more than the 4frnts

These are in a 192 length, traditional camber, nice long turning radius. 




Groomers
They do a hell of a lot better than you think they would. The overall grip is excellent and I cannot get over how well they hold up under very high speeds. They cling on to hardpack really well for a ski this wide. Almost no chatter. They really have to be worked into tighter radius turns-they really want to sweep big fast turns.

Powder. 
They do pretty good. keep me on top of the fluff well due to width and length. Length of the ski is way too overlookedas far as skiing powder IMO. I actually kind of like my beat up old 4frnts better in really light stuff due to zero camber. Other than that they are pretty effortless. 

Trees
Really really tight trees are sometimes a bitch due to the length. The skis improve greatly when the trees are spaced a bit. You will struggle if you don't press the gas.

Touring
They are actually light enough to be considered for a touring ski. I broke my bindings and had to remount with heavier bindings unfortunately. Wind buff and variable snow skied well.

Bumps

I had this mental block that these won't be any good in the bumps. Wrong. They require a little more finesse and speed but will do well on bumps made by skiers skiing on something longer than a 168. Forget all the technical bs about moguls and just point them down through soft bumps. Icy bumps pick a different ski. Or a different trail or mountain.

Crud

Maybe their biggest strength for me personally. They power right over the top with stability. It takes very little energy to ski through crud.


Overall

I would label these as a good all-mountain ski for soft days. They would be fine on 60% of days in the East, 80% here. A heavier 200 or more pound skier who likes to go fast would find this a very fun ski. Lighter skiers would maybe have a hard time. I suggest demoing a pair if possible when the snow is kind of soft. Try them on a groomer and you'll be suprised I promise. If you were going to have a fat ski option on the east coast these would be a great pick I think.



O.K. I did my part-more reviews please


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice, I really liked my 186 94s at Cannon. Heading to Utah in a month and I should be able to give a good review after that point. So far sounds pretty close to your 101s except they are easier in the trees.


----------

